# On holiday in Thailand - got piles



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi

I'm currently on holiday in Thailand and have just got a rather bad case of piles.  I'm staying pretty regular and drinking loads of water, but this seems to be as a result of having bad piles during my last pregnancy.  

I went to the pharmacy tonight to try and get some Anusol (left mine at home d'oh!), and all they had was Proctosedyl, which looking at the ingredients wasn't suitable (and the pharmacist agreed).  I also asked for Preparation H and got a no on that one as well.  Is there anything else that you can suggest that I can ask for that is similar to Anusol?

Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Sorry but have no idea what is available in Thailand. 

The active ingredient in Anusol is bismuth oxide, so perhaps look at the alternatives and see if there are any containing this. Failimg that the other commonly used preps in the UK are those containing lignocaine or similar (acts as local anaesthetic) e.g. Germoloids, Lanacane.

Steer clear of the preparations containing steriods. I'd suggest going back to the Pharmacy and asking what else they have or what is available in Thailand (maybe they could order something suitable in for you?)

Hope the holiday is good, despite this 

Maz x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Maz

I thought that the steroids were to be avoided.  There are 2 or 3 more pharmacies to try, so I'll ask in there tonight and see if they can order something in.  It amazes me how you can get something so strong over the counter here without even seeing a doctor!


----------

